# new to nissanforums.com



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hey, what's up everyone? i'm new to the board so i figured i'd say hello. i have a 93 sentra se. 

















mods include: 
~weapon-r intake
~2.25" full exhaust w/ a magnaflow muffler
~eibach sportline coils
~kyb gr2 struts
~advanced timing
~hs header
~u.r. crank pulley
~mazda 626 front lip
~custom grill
~tsuru tails
~polished ad22vf brakes w/ ss brake lines
~powerslot slotted rotors
~17x7.5 tsw revos
~kumho ecsta supra 205/40/r17


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

nice ride dude. got more pix?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice ride.. did you cut the springs up front to get it that low... caue as far as I knwo a standard Sportline drop doesn't do that... just curious


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very sweet ride.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Good job on the B13.... I'm diggin' the wheels. Get that header on soon!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Gotta love the 2 door style (just like mine)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for all the comments!  

the reasone the car sits so low is because the speaker box i have in the trunk makes the ass sag. so to counter that out i had to heat the front springs which dropped it an extra half inch.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Couple questions if ya don't mind...

Where's your other wheel?!?

How's that OBX sound? Is it deep, nice, raspy, ricey, etc?

2 1/2 seems, a little big, drop it down to 2" or no more than 2 1/4" and you'll feel a better power gain.

And you heated up your front springs? Did it actually work?? I've never heard of that done before, probably never would have, good thoughts!

And are those 17" TSW Revos' or whatever they're called?


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

yea i agree, whats with the 2 1/2 piping? are you gunna go turbo? if not i would definately change. BUT dont get me wrong i like your ride, its clean, and the wheels are dope! so anyways, i was just seein whats up with the big pipping. weapons r i bad ass inst it, i have that intake as well, plus i have the ram air attachment, i like it, i live where it snows and rain a lot in the winter, so a CAI was outa the question, but anyways, go GA16 power yo!
-rob


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Couple questions if ya don't mind...
> 
> Where's your other wheel?!?
> 
> ...


that pic with the stocks on the front is an older pic. i was bored one day and decided to burn off some rubber and didn't feel like tearin the shit outa my $150 tires. i have all 4 rims on now. 

the obx muffler sounded really good when i first got it. it wasn't loud at all and it sounded really deep and crisp. but now it's all rusted out and sounds like crap! 

and yes i really did heat the front springs. actually, i didn't do it myself. this guy that owns his own shop charges $10 a spring to heat them. it's a really cheap lowering job if you don't care about your springs or how your car will ride. but with only lowering it an extra half inch didn't effect the way the car rides.

yes the rims are 17" tsw revos.

i went with 2 1/2" piping because that's what everyone said i should get.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you guys really think having 2 1/2" pipping is robbing hp?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it does rob some.

i have a 2.25 and i lost some of my low end power. my take off speed is slower than my high end.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

yea dude, if you had 2 1/4 that would be better, it also depends on how nuts you go with your car, you wont really benefit from the 2 1/4 let alone the 2 1/2 until you get a lot more done to the car, i mean like bigger cams, ecu, injectors, MSD (type) ignition, bigger throtle body, port and polish and things of that nature. if your not planing on continuing with your upgrades to that point i would redo the exhaust, trust me man, you'll be lovin life with the smaller pipping. BUT .. what are your plans anyways?? i can help i bet money on it! i have that same engine and i'm some what of an expert on it, so if you need help give me a holla.
-rob


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well if i had the money i'd get cams, cam gears, pullys, high flow cat, and an ecu upgrade. once i get my header the next thing on the list is going to be a bigger cams. i'll be doing the work myself and don't really know how, so any advice you can offer would be a great help.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

my best advice is NOT to do the cams yourself, because you have to re-shim the valves, have a mechanic do it, OR take an auto class and do it in class where you can have the teacher supervise the project. are you still in HS? if you are then look in to an auto class there, thats great if they do, 'cause then you wont even have to spend money to learn this stuff. if not go to your local Jr college and sign up for an auto class, it will be the best money you ever spend, you'll be able to save mad money by doing most of your mods and matenance in there, and you get the added bonus of being able to know what your talking about. knowlege is the key to everything, and that includes cars!

another benefit of going to auto classes is that when you go to the mechanic and they try and tell you some bogus bullshit like "ahh, your muffler bearing are out, " you can just point and laugh and tell them that you're goin to tell everyone you know that there total crooks. and usally you can get a GREAT deals after that, becuase they dont want a rep as crooks. or you can just tell them to stick it and tell everyone not to go there. so the class has many uses other then just learning to do shit yourself. 

another big tip to having work done is too actually stand there and watch them do it. and time how long it takes, so if they try and give you a bill for 5hrs of work and it really took 2 you can be all, i dont think so!

anyways, good luck anyother questions, holla.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nah i'm not in HS. i'm a sophomore in college, studying computer network administration.

a buddy of mine has an older 8 valve gti that he put an aftermarket cam in himself. he said it wasn't that hard of a job. he offered to help me when i do mine, and i figure as long as i follow the sentra "bible" i'd be okay. 

any-hoo, i won't be doing the cams for a little while so i'll probably look into taking a mechanics class just for the hell of it. i was already planning on taking an auto-body class so i can fix dents and that sort of thing so i might as well take them together. 

thanks for the advice, btw!


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey SNo I see that you re from P town.... I am living in Eugene right now goignt o school.. we shoudl maybe get together sometime adn shoot the shit... do you know anyone else in P town with hooked up sentra's??? let me know.. nice to see some more B13's coming out of Oregon


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

for sure, my aim is fiftyoneseventy. msg me up some time


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

nice vehicle! keep it up!


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

dude, homie, its a lot harder to change the cams in a DOHC, because theres 2 of them and there harder to get in, and you have to make sure that gaps between the top of the valve, and the cam lobe are within a certain amout, and if you do it wrong your car will run like shit, so just dont go into this thinking that its easy ok!  anyways when and if you do it, make sure that its in somewhere that is really clean, you dont want anything gettin in there, that would be bad.

anyways, thats all i have to say, what else are you planing on doin' to this beast?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for the info, i'll definatly re-think doing the cam myself. 

for now i'm just plannin on the header. brake upgrades, ecu, cam gears, and pulleys will be next (once i have the funds).

this sure would be nice though!


----------

